# 2009 Marin Alcatraz vs. 2009 Eastern Nighttrain



## fatbot (Apr 3, 2010)

Title pretty much says it all. Thoughts?


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Component Spec Table
Model Name Alcatraz 
Price $1260.00 USD 
Model Category Mountain HT 
Model Series Dirt Jumper 
Sizes 0 
Frame 4130 Cromoly, Disc and Rim Brake compatible, fits 24" and 26" wheels 
Front Suspension Marzocchi Dirt Jumper III, 20mm Dropouts, 100mm of Travel 
Rear Suspension 0 
Shift Lever 0 
Derailleur Front 0 
Derailleur Rear 0 
Brakes Front Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulic Disc with 7" Rotor 
Brakes Rear Avid Juicy 3 Hydraulic Disc with 6" Rotor 
Brake Levers Avid Hydraulic Disc 
Pedals BMX Platform 
Crankset FSA X-Drive BMX with 36 Tooth Chainring 
Bottom Bracket FSA X-Drive Euro 
Chain KMC 
Cassette 16T Cog 
Hub Rear Single Speed DJ 
Hub Front Pro Alloy Quad Sealed, 32 Hole Disc with 20mm Through Axle 
Rims WTB Dual Duty Freeride, Double Wall, 32 Hole 
Spokes Nipples WTB 14 Gauge Black Stainless 
Tires Maxxis Holy Roller , 26" x 2.4" 
Saddle WTB Jaxon V 
Seatpost FSA FR-200, 2014, 27.2mm x 350mm 
Stem Gravity DH 
Handlebar FSA Maximus Riser, Double Butted, 40mm Rise 
Grips Marin Locking with Drop Guard End Plugs 
Headset FSA Hammer 









Specs...
* Eastern original Nighttrain frameset
* Intergrated seatpost clamp
* Eastern exclusive chainstay yoke
* EB logo laser-cut in headtube
* 14.7" slammed chainstay
* Eastern Bikes original sealed MTB hub with one-piece chromoly driver and disc-mount
* Rock Shox Argyle 318 80mm front suspension with sealed integrated 45/45 headset
* Avid Juicy 3 brakes
* Eastern CFRP pedals
* Eastern Original Stealth cranks
* Sealed Spanish bottom bracket
* Claimed Weight: 29.50 lbs.
* Rider Level: Pro
* Top Tube: 21.8
* Colors: Black or Purple

I personally would prefer the Night Train.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

nighttrain for sure


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

they both have mostly decent parts so they kinda equal in that respect, so go for which ever frame you like better, easter in my case.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Nighttrain, no contest


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

ethowildlife said:


> they both have mostly decent parts so they kinda equal in that respect, so go for which ever frame you like better, easter in my case.


argyle > dj3


----------

